# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Creating Oracle 10gR2 RAC database Manually (without DBCA)

## mrangasamy

:Confused: 

I have installed Oracle 10gR2 RAC on RHEL 4 (2 node) using VMWare server. But I am not able to create a databasse using DBCA. When i click the Finish (last step of creating database using DBCA), nothing is happening, its not going forward or its not giving any error, nothing is happening. I tried from both the nodes. I don't know what will be the problem, even its not creating the Database creation script. Can any one please help me here to understand this? Please let me know if you need more information.

And dose any one have steps to create RAC database manually in command line, without using the DBCA.

Thanks
Mano Rangasamy
Database Consultant
www.dbprofessionals.com

----------

